# Guess who I am....



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2014)

Dartford Grammer School, 1960
Hint: upper row, last one on right.  (Easy one)


----------



## Ina (Jul 26, 2014)

Skinny fella weren't ya? Most of us were back then. No hand held electronics to keep us in our sets. :wave:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2014)

Not me, Ina. Hint: This school is in England.
But, I was that thin back then.:sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2014)

Mick Jagger?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2014)

You guessed it, SeaBreeze. Long before he was famous.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 26, 2014)

Darn it! That was my guess too but I kept thinking he wouldn`t have been in grammar school in 1960. Isn`t he 70 now?


----------



## romfty (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep, old rubber lips was a posh kid!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Darn it! That was my guess too but I kept thinking he wouldn`t have been in grammar school in 1960. Isn`t he 70 now?



He was born in 1943 so he would have been 17 in that photo, and in his final year at school before going onto the London school of Economics and Political science


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2014)

This is a famous singer that we all know as a child, guess who???


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

"Hello" Dolly!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2014)

Correctamundo!!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok-it was the Grammar School part that threw me. Here Grammar School would only be to 8th grade tops!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2014)

Another earlier picture of Mick Jagger, circled left, and Keith Richards.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2014)

They went to grade school together?


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 28, 2014)

LOVE THIS THREAD!!!! Thank you for posting it, Pappy!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 5, 2017)

This is a short thread, so I reopened it, rather than start another.

Guess Who?

Hint: actor


----------



## Trade (Sep 5, 2017)

I know but I'm not going to say because I cheated and used google.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 5, 2017)

Trade said:


> I know but I'm not going to say because I cheated and used google.


Good, 'cause I have to leave town soon.  If anyone guesses it, please let them know, if you happen to see it.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 5, 2017)

That's cool. Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2017)

He reminds me of Robert De Nero.Could it be him.


----------



## exwisehe (Sep 5, 2017)

He looks a little like Johnny Depp in the face (I didn't cheat becuase if don't know how)


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 5, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> He reminds me of Robert De Nero.Could it be him.


Yes, DeNiro! Good eye, Sassy!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2017)

An easy one for you.....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2017)

Paul Newman??


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2017)

Certainly looks like him, Holly!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 6, 2017)

Hint: singer


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2019)

Bump !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 29, 2019)

That looks like "W", Aunt Bea.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 29, 2019)

NancyNGA said:


> Hint: singer



Is that Harry Connick Jr?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> That looks like "W", Aunt Bea.



Yup!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Lord Elpus (Feb 6, 2019)

HAAAAAANG on....''Hello,Dolly'' was Lois Armstrong,was it not?

That photo CERTAINLY doesn't look like Lois Armstrong....anyone care to explain to a mere dimmo?


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Elpus said:


> HAAAAAANG on....''Hello,Dolly'' was Lois Armstrong,was it not?
> 
> That photo CERTAINLY doesn't look like Lois Armstrong....anyone care to explain to a mere dimmo?



It would be helpful if you'd quote the post you are referring to.   That said, Louis Armstrong was a musician who recorded a version of Hello, Dolly.

The picture earlier in this thread is Dolly Parton as a young girl.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 61936



Sassy, I cheated and did a google image search.   I still can't believe that's her.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Sassy, I cheated and did a google image search.   I still can't believe that's her.



I know what you mean CM. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. Here is the picture of her now. She is on NCIS Los Angeles Her name is Linda Hunt.

 *[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2019)

Linda Hunt is a good actress. I liked her as a judge on The Practice.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2019)

Who is the Baby ?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 8, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Linda Hunt is a good actress. I liked her as a judge on The Practice.



Me, too.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2019)

Guess who??


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Guess who??
> 
> View attachment 61993



Is it Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2019)

Yes it is Sassy......


----------



## exwisehe (Feb 8, 2019)

I like this game, but who is Linda hewitt? (I don't get around much)


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Who is the Baby ?
> View attachment 61988



No Idea who it is ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2019)

exwisehe said:


> I like this game, but who is Linda hewitt? (I don't get around much)



Jennifer Love Hewitt has played in a lot of tv shows but I liked her the best in Ghost Whisperer.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2019)

exwisehe said:


> I like this game, but who is Linda hewitt? (I don't get around much)



One of my favorite stars. Here she is all grown up.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2019)

Pappy said:


> One of my favorite stars. Here she is all grown up.
> 
> View attachment 62018



She is a really good actress !


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2019)

I just came across this picture and I thought you might like to guess who she is ? She is the mother of  a very popular actress. Her daughter stared in Movies and Television and was very popular.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't like the format in this thread: Too many posts that address uncertain pics. You need to not post a new pic until the current pic is plainly identified, and then move on. Yeah, I know, if I don't like the thread, then I can leave it. OK, I'm doing so. Bye!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 11, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I don't like the format in this thread: Too many posts that address uncertain pics. You need to not post a new pic until the current pic is plainly identified, and then move on. Yeah, I know, if I don't like the thread, then I can leave it. OK, I'm doing so. Bye!


Yeah, I too have had a time trying to follow

Seems a bit fractured

Good idea though

Oh, and it's Desiree Evelyn Hunt
Lucille Ball's mother


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I too have had a time trying to follow
> 
> Seems a bit fractured
> 
> ...




You're right Gary O' it is Desiree Hunt Lucille Balls Mother.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 11, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> You're right Gary O' it is Desiree Hunt Lucille Balls Mother.



Well, I see back thread a ways where googling is cheating

I did some sorta reverse image thing (same cheat)

I first thought it was an old time actress that always played a secretary, of whom I have no idea her name


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Well, I see back thread a ways where googling is cheating
> 
> I did some sorta reverse image thing (same cheat)
> 
> I first thought it was an old time actress that always played a secretary, of whom I have no idea her name



I wish I knew how to google to find out who a picture of someone is. I'm going to have to learn ! epper:epper:epper:


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Who is the Baby ?
> View attachment 61988




No one has guessed who this baby is .


----------



## Falcon (Feb 13, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Is it Jennifer Love Hewitt



Her  name  is  " Shaky  Ground"    It says  so,  right  under her picture.  See  for  yourself !


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2019)

who is the baby? can we have a hint?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> who is the baby? can we have a hint?



He is a popular actor today.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> He is a popular actor today.
> View attachment 62182



It doesn't seem like anyone is playing anymore so I'll just tell you who this is. It is Keanu Reeves.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2019)

I would never have guessed, but thanks for solving the mystery.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2019)

He’s not a celebrity, nor a politician. Can you take a guess?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2019)

Your father?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2019)

No, not my father Rose. Hint: photo is over 80 years old.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2019)

Pappy said:


> No, not my father Rose. Hint: photo is over 80 years old.


Wild guess, your wife's better half ..


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2019)

Who ever the baby is he's adorable .


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Wild guess, your wife's better half ..



Yep Ken....that’s me. Cloth diapers, dangerous crib and lead paint. Still here. :sentimental:


----------

